# AMD R7 4700H: Trouble starting X. No devices connected, no screens found.



## creatxr (Jan 1, 2022)

[_Mod: split off from https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...-no-devices-connected-no-screens-found.80736/_]

you could try if it works with the driver "scfb"?

for me, dual video card (nvidia and intel) , the settings is:

/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf

Section "Device"
    Identifier "Card0"
    VendorName "NVIDIA Corporation"
    Driver "modesetting"
    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier "card1"
    VendorName "Intel Corporation"
    Driver "scfb"
    BusID "PCI:0:2:0"
    Option "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device "Card0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device "Card1"
EndSection

in /etc/rc.conf

kld_list="linux nvidia-modeset i915kms fusefs"
linux_enable="yes"
nvidia_xorg_enable="YES"


the setup script code is :

#cannot use "pkg install -y X11/nvidia-hybrid-graphics"
pkg install -y nvidia-hybrid-graphics-0.5
pkg install -y drm-fbsd13-kmod
#For amdgpu: kld_list="amdgpu"
#For Intel: kld_list="i915kms"
#For radeonkms: kld_list="radeonkms"
pkg install -y xf86-video-intel
pkg install -y libva-intel-driver
pkg install -y libva-intel-hybrid-driver
sysrc kld_list+=linux
sysrc kld_list+=nvidia-modeset
sysrc kld_list+=i915kms
sysrc linux_enable=yes
sysrc nvidia_xorg_enable=yes


my customized script is published here: 



			https://raw.githubusercontent.com/creatxrgithub/utils/main/freebsd/creatxr_freebsd_xfce.cmd


----------



## creatxr (Jan 4, 2022)

creatxr said:


> you could try if it works with the driver "scfb"?
> 
> for me, dual video card (nvidia and intel) , the settings is:
> 
> ...



but, it still has problem. it's hotter than under linux. it's about 8 degree higher (55 degrees) than under linux (48 degrees). (run nvidia-settings to see) it may that it cannot auto switch to integrated intel card to economy power.



without "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf", it could startxfce4 also, but:

$ glxgears
libGL error: failed to open /dev/dri/card0: Permission denied
libGL error: failed to open /dev/dri/card0: Permission denied
libGL error: failed to load driver: i965
11404 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2280.737 FPS
X connection to unix:0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
$ nvrun-vgl glxgears
libGL error: failed to open /dev/dri/card0: Permission denied
libGL error: failed to open /dev/dri/card0: Permission denied
libGL error: failed to load driver: i965
16621 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3324.158 FPS
14716 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2943.180 FPS
13830 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2765.918 FPS
[VGL] ERROR: in readback--
[VGL]    259: Window has been deleted by window manager
$ 

with "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf", the result is :

$ glxgears
Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be
approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.
324 frames in 5.0 seconds = 64.599 FPS
301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.005 FPS
X connection to unix:0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
$ nvrun-vgl glxgears
15404 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3080.798 FPS
13761 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2752.059 FPS
[VGL] ERROR: in readback--
[VGL]    259: Window has been deleted by window manager
$


----------



## shkhln (Jan 4, 2022)

What are you doing hijacking an unrelated thread?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 4, 2022)

shkhln said:


> What are you doing



They're not publicly throwing insults at people within and beyond the forum, for starters.


----------



## shkhln (Jan 4, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> They're not publicly throwing insults at people within and beyond the forum, for starters.


I actually, as a matter of policy, do not practice direct insults. Not there, not anywhere else. Although you are definitely asking for a change.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 4, 2022)

shkhln said:


> I actually, as matter of policy, do not practice direct insults. Not there, not anywhere else.



How do you imagine fellow human beings feel when they read your public insults about them, or their work?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 4, 2022)

shkhln said:


> Which work?



If you're fishing for an opportunity to repeat the insult, with or without naming the person: reel it in.


----------



## shkhln (Jan 4, 2022)

The mods will have to clean up this mess anyway (and hopefully split creatxr's posts in the separate thread). Might as well make yourself clear.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 5, 2022)

shkhln said:


> The mods will have to clean up this mess



I do hope so. You might make things swifter for them by taking a moment to find, and suggest, a topic elsewhere that's well-suited to creatxr's questions. Bear in mind, they've been with the forum less than a week, possibly/probably still finding their way around, words such as "hijacking" are _not_ the friendliest to a newcomer.


----------



## shkhln (Jan 5, 2022)

Forums aren't some new invention. Nor is the terminology I'm using. (Where do you think I learned that word in the first place?)


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 5, 2022)

shkhln said:


> (Where do you think I learned that word in the first place?)



Perhaps _not_ learnt through the requirement to read rules and guidelines, in particular (rule 2)



> > … please use etiquette and politeness. Treat people with kindness and gentleness. Be considerate to the person asking the question. We were all a green user at one point. Yes, some users are harder to help than others, but please be respectful to all users. …




creatxr for what it's worth, _welcome to FreeBSD Forums_. The rule that we might gently draw to your attention is highlighted in yellow in the linked post. It's a highlight that's frequently overlooked, forgotten or wilfully disrespected by many members but still, it's worth noting.


shkhln if you wonder why I am, today, less than gentle with you: it's because your recent public insults (regarding other people, not me) were the primary reason for me requesting take-down of an entire topic. 

None of us are perfect, I'm certainly far from perfect. Let's try to be closer to the rules.

With that said, we might draw a line. Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2022)

Hey grahamperrin you're not a moderator, stop acting like one.


----------



## shkhln (Jan 5, 2022)

creatxr said:


> ```
> Section "Device"
> Identifier "Card0"
> VendorName "NVIDIA Corporation"
> ...


This is plainly incorrect, Nvidia works with "nvidia", not modesetting.



creatxr said:


> ```
> Section "Device"
> Identifier "card1"
> VendorName "Intel Corporation"
> ...


Scfb is an unaccelerated framebuffer driver, this shouldn't be your first pick. Intel works with "modesetting" or the older "intel" driver.



creatxr said:


> ```
> nvidia_xorg_enable="YES"
> ```


First time I see this line.


----------



## shkhln (Jan 5, 2022)

creatxr said:


> libGL error: failed to open /dev/dri/card0: Permission denied


Did you read https://www.freshports.org/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/#message?


----------



## creatxr (Jan 5, 2022)

shkhln said:


> Did you read https://www.freshports.org/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/#message?



thanks. 

that's i only want to show that: even if don't have the "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf", it could be run into xfce4.

just install the right driver, i think.


----------



## creatxr (Jan 5, 2022)

shkhln said:


> First time I see this line "nvidia_xorg_enable="YES"



in many guides (e.g. google "freebsd xfce") of internet or in the topics of here, i find this line in "/etc/rc.conf"


----------



## creatxr (Jan 5, 2022)

shkhln said:


> What are you doing hijacking an unrelated thread?



i think that's same problem, usually it could be a reference.

"no devices connected, no screens found"

at first, i also meet the problem. i tried several times. then i found the solution for me.

usually the computer are different, it needs to try himself.

e.g. 



shkhln said:


> This is plainly incorrect, Nvidia works with "nvidia", not modesetting.


in other topics, i see that "modesetting" is for modern nvidia card, so i still need to try if if it works and cooler when i config nvidia card with driver "nvidia" and intel card with "modesetting".


----------



## creatxr (Jan 5, 2022)

creatxr said:


> in other topics, i see that "modesetting" is for modern nvidia card, so i still need to try if if it works and cooler when i config nvidia card with driver "nvidia" and intel card with "modesetting".



i tried again, nvidia card with driver "modesetting" is correct for me. with "nvidia" the screen is blank (startx).

intel card 's driver with "scfb" or "intel" is works (set screen0 with card1 in my config).


----------



## shkhln (Jan 5, 2022)

creatxr said:


> in many guides (e.g. google "freebsd xfce") of internet or in the topics of here, i find this line in "/etc/rc.conf"


Who needs guides when there is `grep`?



creatxr said:


> i think that's same problem, usually it could be a reference.


It's not.



creatxr said:


> "no devices connected, no screens found"


There are usually quite a few more lines in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.



creatxr said:


> in other topics, i see that "modesetting" is for modern nvidia card


I don't care what other topics claim.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2022)

creatxr said:


> in other topics, i see that "modesetting" is for modern nvidia card


You seem to be confused here. The kernel module you need to load is `nvidia-modeset`, yes. But that has nothing to do with the `modesetting` driver of Xorg. It still uses the `nvidia` driver for Xorg.

modesetting(4):

```
modesetting uses the	Linux DRM KMS ioctls and  dumb	object
       create/map.
```
So this applies to the graphics/drm-kmod driver. Which only supports Intel and AMD graphics.


----------



## creatxr (Jan 5, 2022)

SirDice said:


> You seem to be confused here. The kernel module you need to load is `nvidia-modeset`, yes. But that has nothing to do with the `modesetting` driver of Xorg. It still uses the `nvidia` driver for Xorg.


yes, i loaded "nvidia-modeset" in "kld_list".

if i use "nvidia" for card0 (nvidia card), and screen0 with device card0, it 's not work. it must use "modesetting".

if i use intel card (card1) with driver "scfb" "intel" "modesetting", and screen0 with device card1, it works.

nvidia card could also set "modesetting" if i use intel card (card1) for screen. but cannot run with both "modesetting" if i use nvidia card (card0) for screen.

or, maybe nvidia card is not really get to work ? as you said:



SirDice said:


> So this applies to the graphics/drm-kmod driver. Which only supports Intel and AMD graphics.



but:

"nvrun-vgl glxgears" works. if it cannot touch nvidia card, it should cannot work as before, i think ?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2022)

Nvidia Optimus


----------



## eternal_noob (Jan 6, 2022)

creatxr said:


> "nvrun-vgl glxgears" works. if it cannot touch nvidia card, it should cannot work as before, i think ?


`glxgears` is part of Mesa which is capable of emulating OpenGL on the CPU.


> Mesa also contains an implementation of software rendering called swrast that allows shaders to run on the CPU as a fallback when no graphics hardware accelerators are present.



 Running it sucessfully doesn't mean that OpenGL works ok.

You can use `glxinfo` to check if it uses the software renderer.


----------



## creatxr (Jan 6, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> `glxgears` is part of Mesa which is capable of emulating OpenGL on the CPU.
> 
> 
> Running it sucessfully doesn't mean that OpenGL works ok.
> ...



I think that's no problem with OpenGL. cause I can get hardware accelerate with "nvrun-vgl glxgears".


```
$ glxinfo
name of display: unix:0.0
display: unix:0  screen: 0
direct rendering: Yes
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.4
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_no_error, 
    GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness, 
    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, GLX_ARB_multisample, 
    GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, GLX_EXT_create_context_es_profile, 
    GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 
    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_libglvnd, GLX_EXT_no_config_context, 
    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 
    GLX_INTEL_swap_event, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 
    GLX_SGI_swap_control
client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_context_flush_control, GLX_ARB_create_context, 
    GLX_ARB_create_context_no_error, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 
    GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, 
    GLX_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, 
    GLX_EXT_buffer_age, GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, 
    GLX_EXT_create_context_es_profile, GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, 
    GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_swap_control, 
    GLX_EXT_swap_control_tear, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_INTEL_swap_event, 
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, 
    GLX_MESA_query_renderer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 
    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 
    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync
GLX version: 1.4
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_no_error, 
    GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness, 
    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, 
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_buffer_age, 
    GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, GLX_EXT_create_context_es_profile, 
    GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 
    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_swap_control, GLX_EXT_swap_control_tear, 
    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 
    GLX_INTEL_swap_event, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_query_renderer, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 
    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync
Extended renderer info (GLX_MESA_query_renderer):
    Vendor: Intel Open Source Technology Center (0x8086)
    Device: Mesa DRI Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600 (HSW GT2) (0x416)
    Version: 21.1.8
    Accelerated: yes
    Video memory: 1536MB
    Unified memory: yes
    Preferred profile: core (0x1)
    Max core profile version: 4.5
    Max compat profile version: 3.0
    Max GLES1 profile version: 1.1
    Max GLES[23] profile version: 3.1
OpenGL vendor string: Intel Open Source Technology Center
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600 (HSW GT2)
OpenGL core profile version string: 4.5 (Core Profile) Mesa 21.1.8
OpenGL core profile shading language version string: 4.50
OpenGL core profile context flags: (none)
OpenGL core profile profile mask: core profile
OpenGL core profile extensions:
    GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, GL_AMD_conservative_depth, 
    GL_AMD_draw_buffers_blend, GL_AMD_multi_draw_indirect, 
    GL_AMD_query_buffer_object, GL_AMD_seamless_cubemap_per_texture, 
    GL_AMD_shader_trinary_minmax, GL_AMD_texture_texture4, 
    GL_AMD_vertex_shader_layer, GL_AMD_vertex_shader_viewport_index, 
    GL_ANGLE_texture_compression_dxt3, GL_ANGLE_texture_compression_dxt5, 
    GL_APPLE_object_purgeable, GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility, 
    GL_ARB_ES3_1_compatibility, GL_ARB_ES3_compatibility, 
    GL_ARB_arrays_of_arrays, GL_ARB_base_instance, GL_ARB_blend_func_extended, 
    GL_ARB_buffer_storage, GL_ARB_clear_buffer_object, GL_ARB_clear_texture, 
    GL_ARB_clip_control, GL_ARB_compressed_texture_pixel_storage, 
    GL_ARB_compute_shader, GL_ARB_compute_variable_group_size, 
    GL_ARB_conditional_render_inverted, GL_ARB_conservative_depth, 
    GL_ARB_copy_buffer, GL_ARB_copy_image, GL_ARB_cull_distance, 
    GL_ARB_debug_output, GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float, GL_ARB_depth_clamp, 
    GL_ARB_derivative_control, GL_ARB_direct_state_access, 
    GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_draw_buffers_blend, 
    GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex, GL_ARB_draw_indirect, 
    GL_ARB_draw_instanced, GL_ARB_enhanced_layouts, 
    GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location, GL_ARB_explicit_uniform_location, 
    GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions, GL_ARB_fragment_layer_viewport, 
    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_framebuffer_no_attachments, 
    GL_ARB_framebuffer_object, GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, 
    GL_ARB_get_program_binary, GL_ARB_get_texture_sub_image, GL_ARB_gl_spirv, 
    GL_ARB_gpu_shader5, GL_ARB_gpu_shader_fp64, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, 
    GL_ARB_half_float_vertex, GL_ARB_indirect_parameters, 
    GL_ARB_instanced_arrays, GL_ARB_internalformat_query, 
    GL_ARB_internalformat_query2, GL_ARB_invalidate_subdata, 
    GL_ARB_map_buffer_alignment, GL_ARB_map_buffer_range, GL_ARB_multi_bind, 
    GL_ARB_multi_draw_indirect, GL_ARB_occlusion_query2, 
    GL_ARB_parallel_shader_compile, GL_ARB_pipeline_statistics_query, 
    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 
    GL_ARB_polygon_offset_clamp, GL_ARB_program_interface_query, 
    GL_ARB_provoking_vertex, GL_ARB_query_buffer_object, 
    GL_ARB_robust_buffer_access_behavior, GL_ARB_robustness, 
    GL_ARB_sample_shading, GL_ARB_sampler_objects, GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map, 
    GL_ARB_seamless_cubemap_per_texture, GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects, 
    GL_ARB_shader_atomic_counter_ops, GL_ARB_shader_atomic_counters, 
    GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding, GL_ARB_shader_clock, 
    GL_ARB_shader_draw_parameters, GL_ARB_shader_group_vote, 
    GL_ARB_shader_image_load_store, GL_ARB_shader_image_size, 
    GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shader_precision, 
    GL_ARB_shader_storage_buffer_object, GL_ARB_shader_subroutine, 
    GL_ARB_shader_texture_image_samples, GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod, 
    GL_ARB_shader_viewport_layer_array, GL_ARB_shading_language_420pack, 
    GL_ARB_shading_language_include, GL_ARB_shading_language_packing, 
    GL_ARB_spirv_extensions, GL_ARB_stencil_texturing, GL_ARB_sync, 
    GL_ARB_tessellation_shader, GL_ARB_texture_barrier, 
    GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object, GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object_rgb32, 
    GL_ARB_texture_buffer_range, GL_ARB_texture_compression_bptc, 
    GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map_array, 
    GL_ARB_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_ARB_texture_float, 
    GL_ARB_texture_gather, GL_ARB_texture_mirror_clamp_to_edge, 
    GL_ARB_texture_multisample, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 
    GL_ARB_texture_query_levels, GL_ARB_texture_query_lod, 
    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_texture_rg, GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui, 
    GL_ARB_texture_stencil8, GL_ARB_texture_storage, 
    GL_ARB_texture_storage_multisample, GL_ARB_texture_swizzle, 
    GL_ARB_texture_view, GL_ARB_timer_query, GL_ARB_transform_feedback2, 
    GL_ARB_transform_feedback3, GL_ARB_transform_feedback_instanced, 
    GL_ARB_transform_feedback_overflow_query, GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra, GL_ARB_vertex_array_object, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_64bit, GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_binding, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_type_10f_11f_11f_rev, GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev, 
    GL_ARB_viewport_array, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, 
    GL_ATI_texture_float, GL_EXT_EGL_image_storage, GL_EXT_EGL_sync, 
    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, 
    GL_EXT_demote_to_helper_invocation, GL_EXT_draw_buffers2, 
    GL_EXT_draw_instanced, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, 
    GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample, GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample_blit_scaled, 
    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 
    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_float, 
    GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, GL_EXT_polygon_offset_clamp, 
    GL_EXT_provoking_vertex, GL_EXT_shader_framebuffer_fetch_non_coherent, 
    GL_EXT_shader_integer_mix, GL_EXT_shader_samples_identical, 
    GL_EXT_texture_array, GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1, 
    GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc, GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, 
    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_integer, 
    GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_R8, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode, 
    GL_EXT_texture_shadow_lod, GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent, 
    GL_EXT_texture_snorm, GL_EXT_texture_swizzle, GL_EXT_timer_query, 
    GL_EXT_transform_feedback, GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, 
    GL_EXT_vertex_attrib_64bit, GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, 
    GL_INTEL_blackhole_render, GL_INTEL_performance_query, 
    GL_KHR_blend_equation_advanced, GL_KHR_context_flush_control, 
    GL_KHR_debug, GL_KHR_no_error, GL_KHR_parallel_shader_compile, 
    GL_KHR_robust_buffer_access_behavior, GL_KHR_robustness, 
    GL_MESA_framebuffer_flip_y, GL_MESA_pack_invert, 
    GL_MESA_shader_integer_functions, GL_MESA_texture_signed_rgba, 
    GL_NV_compute_shader_derivatives, GL_NV_conditional_render, 
    GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_texture_barrier, 
    GL_OES_EGL_image, GL_S3_s3tc

OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 21.1.8
OpenGL shading language version string: 1.30
OpenGL context flags: (none)
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, GL_AMD_conservative_depth, 
    GL_AMD_draw_buffers_blend, GL_AMD_multi_draw_indirect, 
    GL_AMD_query_buffer_object, GL_AMD_seamless_cubemap_per_texture, 
    GL_AMD_shader_trinary_minmax, GL_AMD_texture_texture4, 
    GL_ANGLE_texture_compression_dxt3, GL_ANGLE_texture_compression_dxt5, 
    GL_APPLE_object_purgeable, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 
    GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility, GL_ARB_ES3_1_compatibility, 
    GL_ARB_ES3_compatibility, GL_ARB_arrays_of_arrays, 
    GL_ARB_blend_func_extended, GL_ARB_buffer_storage, 
    GL_ARB_clear_buffer_object, GL_ARB_clear_texture, GL_ARB_clip_control, 
    GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, GL_ARB_compressed_texture_pixel_storage, 
    GL_ARB_compute_shader, GL_ARB_compute_variable_group_size, 
    GL_ARB_conditional_render_inverted, GL_ARB_conservative_depth, 
    GL_ARB_copy_buffer, GL_ARB_copy_image, GL_ARB_cull_distance, 
    GL_ARB_debug_output, GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float, GL_ARB_depth_clamp, 
    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_derivative_control, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, 
    GL_ARB_draw_buffers_blend, GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex, 
    GL_ARB_draw_indirect, GL_ARB_draw_instanced, 
    GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location, GL_ARB_explicit_uniform_location, 
    GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions, GL_ARB_fragment_layer_viewport, 
    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, 
    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_framebuffer_no_attachments, 
    GL_ARB_framebuffer_object, GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, 
    GL_ARB_get_program_binary, GL_ARB_get_texture_sub_image, GL_ARB_gl_spirv, 
    GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_half_float_vertex, 
    GL_ARB_indirect_parameters, GL_ARB_instanced_arrays, 
    GL_ARB_internalformat_query, GL_ARB_internalformat_query2, 
    GL_ARB_invalidate_subdata, GL_ARB_map_buffer_alignment, 
    GL_ARB_map_buffer_range, GL_ARB_multi_bind, GL_ARB_multi_draw_indirect, 
    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, 
    GL_ARB_occlusion_query2, GL_ARB_parallel_shader_compile, 
    GL_ARB_pipeline_statistics_query, GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, 
    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_polygon_offset_clamp, 
    GL_ARB_program_interface_query, GL_ARB_provoking_vertex, 
    GL_ARB_query_buffer_object, GL_ARB_robust_buffer_access_behavior, 
    GL_ARB_robustness, GL_ARB_sample_shading, GL_ARB_sampler_objects, 
    GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map, GL_ARB_seamless_cubemap_per_texture, 
    GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shader_atomic_counter_ops, 
    GL_ARB_shader_atomic_counters, GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding, 
    GL_ARB_shader_clock, GL_ARB_shader_draw_parameters, 
    GL_ARB_shader_group_vote, GL_ARB_shader_image_load_store, 
    GL_ARB_shader_image_size, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shader_precision, 
    GL_ARB_shader_storage_buffer_object, GL_ARB_shader_texture_image_samples, 
    GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod, GL_ARB_shading_language_100, 
    GL_ARB_shading_language_420pack, GL_ARB_shading_language_include, 
    GL_ARB_shading_language_packing, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_spirv_extensions, 
    GL_ARB_stencil_texturing, GL_ARB_sync, GL_ARB_texture_barrier, 
    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 
    GL_ARB_texture_compression_bptc, GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc, 
    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map_array, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 
    GL_ARB_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_ARB_texture_float, 
    GL_ARB_texture_gather, GL_ARB_texture_mirror_clamp_to_edge, 
    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_multisample, 
    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_query_levels, 
    GL_ARB_texture_query_lod, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_texture_rg, 
    GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui, GL_ARB_texture_stencil8, 
    GL_ARB_texture_storage, GL_ARB_texture_storage_multisample, 
    GL_ARB_texture_swizzle, GL_ARB_texture_view, GL_ARB_timer_query, 
    GL_ARB_transform_feedback2, GL_ARB_transform_feedback3, 
    GL_ARB_transform_feedback_instanced, 
    GL_ARB_transform_feedback_overflow_query, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 
    GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_array_object, GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_binding, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_type_10f_11f_11f_rev, GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev, 
    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, 
    GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 
    GL_ATI_texture_float, GL_EXT_EGL_image_storage, GL_EXT_EGL_sync, 
    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 
    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 
    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_demote_to_helper_invocation, 
    GL_EXT_direct_state_access, GL_EXT_draw_buffers2, GL_EXT_draw_instanced, 
    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, 
    GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample, GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample_blit_scaled, 
    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 
    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_gpu_shader4, 
    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, 
    GL_EXT_packed_float, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, 
    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset_clamp, 
    GL_EXT_provoking_vertex, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 
    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 
    GL_EXT_shader_framebuffer_fetch_non_coherent, GL_EXT_shader_integer_mix, 
    GL_EXT_shader_samples_identical, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 
    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 
    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_array, 
    GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1, GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc, 
    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 
    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 
    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_integer, 
    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, 
    GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_R8, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode, 
    GL_EXT_texture_shadow_lod, GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent, 
    GL_EXT_texture_snorm, GL_EXT_texture_swizzle, GL_EXT_timer_query, 
    GL_EXT_transform_feedback, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, 
    GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 
    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_INTEL_blackhole_render, GL_INTEL_performance_query, 
    GL_KHR_blend_equation_advanced, GL_KHR_context_flush_control, 
    GL_KHR_debug, GL_KHR_no_error, GL_KHR_parallel_shader_compile, 
    GL_KHR_robust_buffer_access_behavior, GL_KHR_robustness, 
    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_shader_integer_functions, 
    GL_MESA_texture_signed_rgba, GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, 
    GL_NV_compute_shader_derivatives, GL_NV_conditional_render, 
    GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_half_float, 
    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, 
    GL_NV_primitive_restart, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_barrier, 
    GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_OES_EGL_image, 
    GL_OES_read_format, GL_S3_s3tc, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 
    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 
    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

OpenGL ES profile version string: OpenGL ES 3.1 Mesa 21.1.8
OpenGL ES profile shading language version string: OpenGL ES GLSL ES 3.10
OpenGL ES profile extensions:
    GL_ANGLE_pack_reverse_row_order, GL_ANGLE_texture_compression_dxt3, 
    GL_ANGLE_texture_compression_dxt5, GL_APPLE_texture_max_level, 
    GL_EXT_EGL_image_storage, GL_EXT_base_instance, 
    GL_EXT_blend_func_extended, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_buffer_storage, 
    GL_EXT_clip_control, GL_EXT_clip_cull_distance, GL_EXT_color_buffer_float, 
    GL_EXT_color_buffer_half_float, GL_EXT_compressed_ETC1_RGB8_sub_texture, 
    GL_EXT_copy_image, GL_EXT_demote_to_helper_invocation, GL_EXT_depth_clamp, 
    GL_EXT_discard_framebuffer, GL_EXT_disjoint_timer_query, 
    GL_EXT_draw_buffers, GL_EXT_draw_buffers_indexed, 
    GL_EXT_draw_elements_base_vertex, GL_EXT_draw_instanced, 
    GL_EXT_float_blend, GL_EXT_frag_depth, GL_EXT_geometry_point_size, 
    GL_EXT_geometry_shader, GL_EXT_gpu_shader5, GL_EXT_map_buffer_range, 
    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_occlusion_query_boolean, 
    GL_EXT_polygon_offset_clamp, GL_EXT_primitive_bounding_box, 
    GL_EXT_read_format_bgra, GL_EXT_render_snorm, GL_EXT_robustness, 
    GL_EXT_sRGB_write_control, GL_EXT_separate_shader_objects, 
    GL_EXT_shader_framebuffer_fetch_non_coherent, GL_EXT_shader_group_vote, 
    GL_EXT_shader_implicit_conversions, GL_EXT_shader_integer_mix, 
    GL_EXT_shader_io_blocks, GL_EXT_shader_samples_identical, 
    GL_EXT_tessellation_point_size, GL_EXT_tessellation_shader, 
    GL_EXT_texture_border_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_buffer, 
    GL_EXT_texture_compression_bptc, GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1, 
    GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc, GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, 
    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc_srgb, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map_array, 
    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_format_BGRA8888, 
    GL_EXT_texture_norm16, GL_EXT_texture_query_lod, GL_EXT_texture_rg, 
    GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_R8, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode, 
    GL_EXT_texture_shadow_lod, GL_EXT_texture_type_2_10_10_10_REV, 
    GL_EXT_unpack_subimage, GL_INTEL_blackhole_render, 
    GL_INTEL_performance_query, GL_KHR_blend_equation_advanced, 
    GL_KHR_context_flush_control, GL_KHR_debug, GL_KHR_no_error, 
    GL_KHR_parallel_shader_compile, GL_KHR_robust_buffer_access_behavior, 
    GL_KHR_robustness, GL_MESA_framebuffer_flip_y, 
    GL_MESA_shader_integer_functions, GL_NV_conditional_render, 
    GL_NV_draw_buffers, GL_NV_fbo_color_attachments, GL_NV_image_formats, 
    GL_NV_pixel_buffer_object, GL_NV_read_buffer, GL_NV_read_depth, 
    GL_NV_read_depth_stencil, GL_NV_read_stencil, GL_OES_EGL_image, 
    GL_OES_EGL_image_external, GL_OES_EGL_image_external_essl3, 
    GL_OES_EGL_sync, GL_OES_compressed_ETC1_RGB8_texture, GL_OES_copy_image, 
    GL_OES_depth24, GL_OES_depth_texture, GL_OES_depth_texture_cube_map, 
    GL_OES_draw_buffers_indexed, GL_OES_draw_elements_base_vertex, 
    GL_OES_element_index_uint, GL_OES_fbo_render_mipmap, 
    GL_OES_geometry_point_size, GL_OES_geometry_shader, 
    GL_OES_get_program_binary, GL_OES_gpu_shader5, GL_OES_mapbuffer, 
    GL_OES_packed_depth_stencil, GL_OES_primitive_bounding_box, 
    GL_OES_required_internalformat, GL_OES_rgb8_rgba8, GL_OES_sample_shading, 
    GL_OES_sample_variables, GL_OES_shader_image_atomic, 
    GL_OES_shader_io_blocks, GL_OES_shader_multisample_interpolation, 
    GL_OES_standard_derivatives, GL_OES_stencil8, GL_OES_surfaceless_context, 
    GL_OES_tessellation_point_size, GL_OES_tessellation_shader, 
    GL_OES_texture_3D, GL_OES_texture_border_clamp, GL_OES_texture_buffer, 
    GL_OES_texture_cube_map_array, GL_OES_texture_float, 
    GL_OES_texture_float_linear, GL_OES_texture_half_float, 
    GL_OES_texture_half_float_linear, GL_OES_texture_npot, 
    GL_OES_texture_stencil8, GL_OES_texture_storage_multisample_2d_array, 
    GL_OES_vertex_array_object, GL_OES_vertex_half_float, 
    GL_OES_viewport_array

90 GLX Visuals
    visual  x   bf lv rg d st  colorbuffer  sr ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
  id dep cl sp  sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a F gb bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## eternal_noob (Jan 6, 2022)

creatxr said:


> i think that's no problem with OpenGL. cause i can get hardware accelerate with "nvrun-vgl glxgears".


Yeah, it uses the accellerated `Device: Mesa DRI Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600 (HSW GT2) (0x416)` device.


----------



## creatxr (Jan 6, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Nvidia Optimus



i've installed "nvidia-hybrid-graphics-0.5". but it's about 8 degrees hotter than on linux. and in "nvidia-settings" gui, i don't find "on demand" option as its linux version.

and i also found that "X11/nvidia-hybrid-graphics" not work with me ( i used it for first try while i reinstall freebsd to verify my setup script. )



shkhln said:


> First time I see this line.   ( nvidia_xorg_enable="YES" )


it's also here : https://www.freshports.org/x11/nvidia-hybrid-graphics/
it may be used for "nvidia optimus" .


----------



## creatxr (Jan 6, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> Yeah, it uses the accellerated `Device: Mesa DRI Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600 (HSW GT2) (0x416)` device.



it's because i config to use intel card (card1) to run xfce. with command "nvrun-vgl glxgears", you'll find the difference. i show you two screenshots.


----------



## creatxr (Jan 6, 2022)

i compared "glxinfo" with two configs (compared with meld, not eyes), it's the same. it means that it has auto changed to use intel card.



> Section "Device"
> Identifier "Card0"
> VendorName "NVIDIA Corporation"
> Driver "nvidia"
> ...





> Section "Device"
> Identifier "Card0"
> VendorName "NVIDIA Corporation"
> Driver "modesetting"
> ...


----------



## shkhln (Jan 6, 2022)

I would recommend avoiding x11/nvidia-hybrid-graphics with modern GPUs. The latest (495) driver supports PRIME render offload out of the box with comparable performance and better functionality.


----------



## shkhln (Jan 6, 2022)

creatxr said:


> i compared "glxinfo" with two configs (compared with meld, not eyes), it's the same. it means that it has auto changed to use intel card.


No, it just means you botched the test somewhere. Since, apparently, you never read log files, this is fully expected.


----------



## creatxr (Jan 6, 2022)

creatxr said:


> it's because i config to use intel card (card1) to run xfce. with command "nvrun-vgl glxgears", you'll find the difference. i show you two screenshots.



in fact, it's not for my question when i post in that topic. cause i feel my dual card is working, even if that's not perfect (hotter than on linux). 

i just want to say, if someone meet "no screen" matter for a new install,

1) try to install the right driver (e.g. version)
2) do the most simple config let it to work first (e.g. use "scfb" driver)
3) try better driver (e.g. "X11/nvidia-hybrid-graphics" not works with me, but "nvidia-hybrid-graphics" works)

be sure that, to discuss may get right idea.


----------



## creatxr (Jan 6, 2022)

shkhln said:


> I would recommend avoiding x11/nvidia-hybrid-graphics with modern GPUs. The latest (495) driver supports PRIME render offload out of the box with comparable performance and better functionality.



ver 495 ? in the ports ? i don't find it with "pkg search nvidia"

not here also : https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=nvidia&stype=all

or it may in nvidia's site. i'll visit. ( i found it in new feature branch. i'll come back after try it. thanks. )


----------



## shkhln (Jan 6, 2022)

creatxr said:


> ver 495 ? in the ports ? i don't find it with "pkg search nvidia"


In ports. The maintainer-approved way of upgrading is mentioned there: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=254668#c8.


----------



## eternal_noob (Jan 6, 2022)

creatxr said:


> or it may in nvidia's site. i'll visit.


Don't use the official driver from the NVIDIA site. It's recommended to use the one in ports. (Has many patches etc.)


----------



## creatxr (Jan 6, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> Don't use the official driver from the NVIDIA site. It's recommended to use the one in ports. (Has many patches etc.)



i don't find it in https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=nvidia&stype=all

and also i don't find it by:



> cd /usr/ports/
> sudo make fetchindex
> make search name=nvidia
> echo /usr/ports/*/*nvidia-driver*



i also tried install ver 495 driver which download from the nvidia website. it seems that it works not better than "nvidia-hybrid-graphics". i'll back to that. with ver 495 driver, "nvidia-settings" gui and "nvrun-vgl" not works. i'll paste what i did with ver 495 driver and the problem i meet and solution .


----------



## shkhln (Jan 6, 2022)

creatxr said:


> i'll paste what i did with ver 495 driver and the problem i meet and solution .


Don't bother.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 6, 2022)

creatxr said:


> i don't find it in https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=nvidia&stype=all



Are results from FreshPorts more useful? 

<https://www.freshports.org/search.p...own=asc&search=Search&format=html&branch=head>


----------



## eternal_noob (Jan 6, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> FreshPorts is our friend


Searching for `nvidia-driver` on Freshports only finds 4 packages of which 470.86 is the most recent.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 6, 2022)

If I had a compatible NVIDIA card, I'd be tempted to test the new feature branch version i.e. 495.46, but FreeBSD-CURRENT development snapshots are not supported.


----------



## creatxr (Jan 6, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> If I had a compatible NVIDIA card, I'd be tempted to test the new feature branch version i.e. 495.46, but FreeBSD-CURRENT development snapshots are not supported.


if you want to test nvidia drive ver 495, you may prepare a usb key to save your freebsd if it cannot run.
e.g. boot into livecd, mount your freebsd's partition , remove config files in /etc/X11 remove /boot/loader.conf which generated by "make install" the driver, or modify /etc/rc.conf.
i meet a problem after install the driver from nvidia website.


> ...
> efi_check_space: unable to expand staging area
> efi_check_space: unable to expand staging area
> ...


it stop booting. i've to poweroff then use livecd to do what i list steps above.


> Jan  6 10:00:47  kernel: nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  495.46  Wed Oct 27


it's not better than "nvidia-hybrid-graphics", and "nvidia-settings" gui and "nvrun-vgl" cannot work. so i have to remove/install the driver.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 6, 2022)

Which version of FreeBSD for that particular test?



creatxr said:


> … a problem after install the driver from nvidia website.
> `...
> efi_check_space: unable to expand staging area
> efi_check_space: unable to expand staging area
> ...



Like this?


----------



## creatxr (Jan 6, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Which version of FreeBSD for that particular test?
> 
> 
> Like this?
> ...



yes.

freebsd 13 updated with driver 495 from nvidia website (driver ver 495 is in the feature branch)

after i removed /boot/loader.conf and /etc/X11/*, it can boot.


> Jan 6 10:00:47 kernel: nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms 495.46 Wed Oct 27


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 8, 2022)

Thanks, 



creatxr said:


> freebsd 13



Please: which version was it, exactly? stable/13 includes a fix; releng/13.0 does not.


----------



## creatxr (Jan 8, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Please: which version was it, exactly? stable/13 includes a fix; releng/13.0 does not.



freebsd 13 release with "freebsd-update" recently


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 8, 2022)

Thanks. I apologise: I probably misunderstood what's in the photograph above. I removed some links from the post. 

There's _no progress beyond EFI buffer information_, with which I'm familiar, however *the cause is different* – not the bug that matches the description. 

(I have some cleaning up to do in a topic elsewhere, I should probably leave it until tomorrow.)


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 9, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> (I have some cleaning up to do in a topic elsewhere, I should probably leave it until tomorrow.)



Done, and done. For any confusion through what I previously wrote: again, my apologies.


----------



## monwarez (Jan 9, 2022)

creatxr said:


> ...
> it's not better than "nvidia-hybrid-graphics", and "nvidia-settings" gui and "nvrun-vgl" cannot work. so i have to remove/install the driver.


When using PRIME render offloading, you should not use nvrun-vgl. (I think that there may have some conflict with nvidia-hybrid-graphics)
`__NV_PRIME_RENDER_OFFLOAD=1 __GLX_VENDOR_LIBRARY_NAME=nvidia executable`

Also try it by using the port tree to build the driver to the feature branch.

You will need an xorg config that will load both driver : nvidia and modesetting
Here a log where the two of them coexist:

```
...
[    43.591] (==) ServerLayout "whatever"
[    43.591] (**) |-->Screen "iGPU" (0)
[    43.591] (**) |   |-->Monitor "iGPU-dsp"
[    43.592] (**) |   |-->Device "iGPU-dev"
[    43.592] (**) |-->Screen "dGPU" (1)
[    43.592] (**) |   |-->Monitor "dGPU-dsp"
[    43.592] (**) |   |-->Device "dGPU-dev"
...
[    43.601] (--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) 8086:191b:1462:115b rev 6, Mem @ 0xdd000000/16777216, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    43.601] (--) PCI: (1@0:0:0) 10de:139b:1462:115b rev 162, Mem @ 0xde000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128
[    43.601] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    43.605] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    43.628] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    43.628]    compiled for 1.20.13, module version = 1.0.0
[    43.628]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[    43.628] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[    43.628] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[    43.628] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    43.628]    compiled for 1.20.13, module version = 1.20.13
[    43.628]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    43.628]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[    43.628] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[    43.629] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[    43.637] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[    43.637]    compiled for 1.6.99.901, module version = 1.0.0
[    43.637]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    43.639] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[    43.639] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  495.46  Wed Oct 27 16:20:16 UTC 2021
[    43.639] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
[    43.639] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
...
```


----------



## creatxr (Jan 10, 2022)

monwarez said:


> When using PRIME render offloading, you should not use nvrun-vgl. (I think that there may have some conflict with nvidia-hybrid-graphics)



the problem is i cannot run the gui nvidia-settings, and it still feels hot.

in the /var/log/messages ( it's the log that i saved before reinstall driver. )



> Jan  6 10:00:47  kernel: nvidia0: <Unknown> on vgapci0
> Jan  6 10:00:47  kernel: vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
> Jan  6 10:00:47  syslogd: last message repeated 1 times
> Jan  6 10:00:47  kernel: nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  495.46  Wed Oct 27 16:15:12 UTC 2021
> ...



i didn't find the ver 495 driver in the ports. maybe it's in the stable branch not the release branch ?


----------



## monwarez (Jan 10, 2022)

Feature branch will not be available as a package see PR 254668


			
				Alexey Dokuchaev  said:
			
		

> Sorry, but no.  We won't be serving short-lived/beta driver versions as a port or package, this is too large of a commitment to make.  Current matrix -- that is, combination of the main driver, three legacy drivers, and the same for Linux libraries, is already hard enough to test and maintain.  We do, however, aim to support building those ports against arbitrary DISTVERSIONs, because naturally, at some point beta version would turn stable and those hooks would stay.
> 
> That said, enthusiastic users who wish to play with 465.xx should be able to do that by typing ``make DISTVERSION=465.19.01 -DNO_CHECKSUM ...'' which should DTRT now.



so normaly, `make DISTVERSION=495.44 -DNO_CHECKSUM` would do the trick.
But beware, some patching could be needed.

The nvidia settings gui will not work if you keep nvidia-hybrid-graphics installed after installing the 495.x version.
It will run a separate script which will do something like: `nvidia-settings -c :8` (too lazy to put the libexec path), which will return an error since there will be no server on display :8, only one on display :0 .

For the heating issue, unless you instruct it with the proper command to shutdown the gpu it will run since the start of the computer.


----------



## creatxr (Jan 11, 2022)

monwarez said:


> The nvidia settings gui will not work if you keep nvidia-hybrid-graphics installed after installing the 495.x version.



i've removed "nvidia-hybrid-graphics" when i tried ver 495 driver.

i think it's better to wait for its release version. do not use it for now. it's still in the feature branch in official website.


----------

